# The transference of 3days 2nights in Ao Cho beach, Koh Samet



## HY Moon (Nov 5, 2017)

The transference of 3days 2nights in Ao Cho beach, Koh Samet. December 26-28*

My family plans to visit Thailand at the end of the year.
So I booked accommodations in a hurry because it's high season. And snorkel and squid fishing too.*
But something came up so need to change all the schedules now. 
other things I could cancel or rearrange but this one couldn’t.

so Here it is.
The accommodation is located in right front of the beach and the sand of the beach is the best in Koh Samet. You might know it already.
Location is convenient for going out to a downtown or tourist spots.

Details ;

Samed Grandview resort
3 Deluxe rooms (1-2people/each)*
(They have several types, but this one is the best, I think. A neat and clean).
Breakfast included, right in front of the beach.
Check-in is December 26th and check-out is 28th.

The price is 19,600 baht (I did some discount)

It was a limited special offer(which made me very happy). You would never get this price with this location and condition of resort on this beach now, I guess ;-)
If you search in Agoda, it shows prices without tax and service charge. It goes higher than the price with their marketing tricks.*

anyway,*
I received a confirmation from Agoda that I can change the check-in name.
And Agoda confirmed with the resort, surely.

A way of the deal could be every way that you want. Face to face, PayPal, bank transfer, or any better idea from you. I live in Bangkok.

You could contact me Line ID lunacer, [email protected] or just reply to this post. 
Contact me first please if you want to talk on the phone. I will let you know my number or call you *
Please don't hesitate to contact me to ask any questions.


----------



## Warridge (Nov 13, 2017)

Hello !
Have you find someone ?


----------



## HY Moon (Nov 5, 2017)

I have some people with interesting for now but no confirmation yet. ;-)


----------

